# Food Safety News - 04/28/2022 FDA says reports nearing 450 in outbreak associated with Lucky Charms cereal



## daveomak.fs (Apr 28, 2022)

FDA says reports nearing 450 in outbreak associated with Lucky Charms cereal​By Coral Beach on Apr 28, 2022 12:05 am
The FDA is reporting that the number of reports of illnesses linked to a dry cereal have almost doubled in the past week, reaching 446. In a weekly update the Food and Drug Administration indicated that the number had increased from the 231 cases of “adverse events” reported on April 20. Although the update does... Continue Reading


Raw milk wins in Georgia, runs ahead in Missouri, but dies in Iowa​By Dan Flynn on Apr 28, 2022 12:03 am
Governor Brian P. Kemp made a special occasion earlier this month for signage of his administration’s Georgia Grown Farm to Food Bank legislation (SB 396), the Freedom to Farm Act (HB 1150), and a bill to expand the elementary agriculture education program (HB 1303). Gov. Kemp did not, at that time, sign House Bill 1175,... Continue Reading


FAO part of project to boost food safety in Zimbabwe​By News Desk on Apr 28, 2022 12:01 am
The Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) is helping to improve public health and food safety in Zimbabwe. The FAO has trained environmental health personnel in the country on food safety risk analysis, focusing on risk assessment, risk management and risk communication. Based on the FAO/WHO Food Safety Risk Analysis Guide for National... Continue Reading


USDA issues alert for some ground beef including certain Kroger products​By News Desk on Apr 27, 2022 08:05 pm
The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) is issuing a public health alert because of concerns that specific ground beef products may be adulterated with E. coli O26.  “The problem was discovered after a consumer submitted a retail package of ground beef produced by Empire Packing bearing a use or freeze by date of... Continue Reading


----------

